# Boot Animation Shuffle (Beta) - Testers Needed



## quittle (Jun 14, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
This is a beta version of the app Boot Animation Shuffle. I've added some new features and modified lots of different pieces of code so I would appreciate some feedback. Send me an email if you are interested in being a tester at [email protected].


----------

